# Learned a lesson last night.



## BaitBucket (Sep 7, 2010)

This is my first thread so if it's in the wrong place, my bad.

I went fishing last night off of my dad's dock along the inner coastal and I learned a few lessons. 1st, my dad, Ultralite, warned me to use a liter and I didn't. I was using a new Rapala x-rap 8 Bunker and managed to lose two of them. $17 down the tube. Then I lost one of dad's lures. Lesson learned, listen to dad. Another lesson, use a liter. Then I threw out a DOA shrimp and I definitely didn't know what I was doing. Good ole dad says, "let it get to the bottom and real slower". I didn't because I know everything. Guess what? No bites. So, when dad went to sleep, I tried it his way. What do you know? Two specs on 3 casts. Lesson learned, the old man's got a clue.

Until last night, I had never caught a fish using an artificial lure. Now I've managed to catch 4 just by listening to dad. Thanks dad.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Listen and learn, one must learn to listen, before he can learn.


----------



## BaitBucket (Sep 7, 2010)

So which comes first? Plan to learn? or Learn to plan?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do want to bottle fish?

Liter =









:blink:
Stressless


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

old folks know all


----------



## BaitBucket (Sep 7, 2010)

Stressless said:


> Why do want to bottle fish?
> 
> Liter =
> 
> ...


lol, i like it.:thumbup:


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

That is why god gave you two ears and one mouth sooooo you would listening twice as much as you talked... God was pretty smart huh!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I'm confused What????*

I got nothing on this one. Private joke?



Stressless said:


> Why do want to bottle fish?
> 
> Liter =
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well damn...i just saw this...pretty gratifying to know that i finally got smart after all these years...johnny (baitbucket) turned 27 today and we watched football last night in between trips down to the dock...i ranted and raved every time he came up to the house saying "i lost another one"

johnny has never shown much interest in fishing until lately so, i'm bringing him along slowly and letting him to learn the things i already know from experience...

he's a quick study and i look forward to fishing with him and sharing some knowledge with him...

please welcome him to the forum and i look forward to his contributions here...

and it's leader johnny, not liter...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> every time he came up to the house saying "i lost another one"
> 
> johnny has never shown much interest in fishing until lately so, i'm bringing him along slowly and letting him to learn the things i already know from experience...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

your killin' me hama...yes, i taught him to lose lures and to spell...see, i taught him everything i know and he still don't know nuttin':blink:


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

kahala boy said:


> Ultralite said:
> 
> 
> > every time he came up to the house saying "i lost another one"
> ...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome! Haven't got to meet you yet...but if you take after your dad at all, then I am sure you are a great person, and I'm looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to Mike. Welcome to the Forum! And grats to you both for finding some common ground to enjoy. Sometimes that is hard to do.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 52 and have fished with my Dad (73) my whole life, as far back as I can remember. BaitBucket, I found the same thing as you. The gist of the deal is: as we get older, Dad's get smarter! ; )


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Learnings*



SteveFL said:


> I'm 52 and have fished with my Dad (73) my whole life, as far back as I can remember. BaitBucket, I found the same thing as you. The gist of the deal is: as we get older, Dad's get smarter! ; )


I'm 76 years young and like to take credit for all of my kids's(5 of them), superior tacklemaking and fishing skills:whistling:

They have told me over and over that they are both awed and amazed at my improvement in knowledge as I get older.

You did a good job in teaching your son both spelling and losing lures and leaders. Stand tall and be proud. They are the next generation. 

BTW; He did get the spelling of 'liter' correct. Give him credit for that.

You just have to get their attention; one way or the other! JMHO C2


----------



## BaitBucket (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the replies. Now if I can just get all of you to reveal your specials fishing holes to me, everything will be great.

Went fishing again yesterday(Saturday) morning. All I caught was a croaker, a few pin fish, and a really nice burn.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Favorite Fishing Holes??*

Look for the 'Xs' on the sides of my boat. They're plainly marked.:thumbup: 

Obvious to the most casual observer.C2


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

"grasshopper when you can snatch pebble from my hand" it does pay to listen sometimes to the old man .
mike


----------



## Reel Happy Charters (Feb 7, 2010)

MY Dad is one thing I am really thankful for....he taught me how to fish...He was the Best fisherman I ever met...sure do miss him & the times we wet a line together.....as he passed away one week after Katrina....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

inner coastal? real, liter? yo dad....show him the spellchecker


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spell checker? Pray tell, where is it? I haven't been able to find one for the forum.*


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

a said:


> inner coastal? real, liter? yo dad....show him the spellchecker


tuna man (ron) used to be notorious for spelling on this forum...i've seen even the most studious people on here mis-spell...it's a damn fishing hunting forum and i'm not a stickler for mis-spelled words...

my son graduated in the top 5% in his class with a 3.87 weighted GPA...like i said...he is fairly new to fishing salt water and i'm not the spelling police...

i will show him the dictionary and spellcheck feature...thank you and take care...


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

well be watchin fur yur missteaks by golly... Heh but i understude the hole thing. good job... At leest you made it ledgeble. Eggslant


----------

